# Milk Drinks



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Can I ask the milk drinkers what beans they are using at the moment.

And why the like them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Raves Monsooned Malabar AA

We both like them because they have a big flavour which doesnt get lost in the milk.

Now, im not making any recommendation here as I know everyones taste can differ.

And they might not be the most elegant bean for filter or even may be considered un subtle as an espresso,, but in milk, thats where they excel for me.

Also really like Sumatra Jagong Village by Rave in milk, probably more than the malabar.

Just add though I find the malabar needs the biggest amount of shift in the burrs when you start using it compared to any other bean ive used.

And it is a bit messy, i think thats down to static, which can make it retain in the chute more than any other bean ive used.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Agree with that. Even better if you blend 50 /50 of each to make a great with milk coffee.

Ron


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Agree with that.* Even better if you blend 50 /50 of each* to make a great with milk coffee.
> 
> Ron


I shall be trying that









Havent got round to experimenting with blending SO's, so its well overdue


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am using Casa Espresso Charlestown Espresso beans - just taken delivery of v2 roast that they have started distributing.

Why do I like it - because with a milk drink the caramel and chocolate, biscuity flavors are fantastic.

I pull a 28-30 second shot with 19g to 38g and top with semi-skimmed milk.

That's my bag - give it a try.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coffee Compass Old Brown Java rich and tasty and cuts through the milk.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers guys, gives me something new to buy and try, I too mix some beans but usually when near the end of a bag which sometimes means that the first bean may be past it's best. Will try using two fresh beans.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Second the Compass OBJ and their Tusker. Also Rave Chatswood Blend, wasn't convinced by Fudge. We liked Hilltop Brews Sumatra Mandeheling Grade 1 and James Gourmet Chapin Blend.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Was looking at the Tusker Robb, presume it was the mahogany roast you liked over the medium?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Went with the Tusker and Old Java.

Will let you know my thoughts, don't normally use dark beans.


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

Currently enjoying the Hill and Valley blend from Coffee Compass.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Well received the Tusker from CC, went for the mahogany roast .......bloody hell they are dark,oily and very strong.

Trying to get a brew ratio sorted out but getting very wet pucks. Because they are so strong I am on 13g in 28g out with 150ml milk, definitely strong enough, getting fast pours 14 seconds. Think the beans may not be rested enough, can this cause that? I am really low down on the grinder settings, much lower than expected for a dark roast.

Struggle to see how you can mix these beans with another, I got the OJ from CC also but they are a much lighter roast so do not expect to be able to mix and brew.

Comments welcome please.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One of my favourite beans for flat whites has been Coffee Compass Gusto Gold.

Raves Indian Monsooned Malabar AA were pretty good also.

Mahogany roast is not for the feint-hearted and that's coming from someone who generally drinks dark roasted beans.

There's dark and then there's Mahogany. Be warned!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes DoubleShot, I feel I have made a classic mistake in underestimating what a mahogany roast is









i'm a pussy.

Am liking the Old Java from CC though, will try the Gusto Gold next,

Cheers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Brighton Lanes Blend and Sweet Bourbon also have a good following amongst members here. Cuban Serrano Altura Superior (new crop just in) is another worth considering when placing your next order with Coffee Compass. A coffee for the connoisseur.


----------

